# x800xtpe wtf?



## the (Sep 24, 2005)

i;ve had this x800xtpe for almsot a year (late sept of 04)  its not been thruohg too muhc, i put an amd heat sink on it but on all overclocking it was bencehd and brought back, and still ahsnt been pused to its limits.  

when i use hte ati overclokcing, it works great, never comes down form the 526 clock,  when i use atitool "find max core" it climbs pretty high no errors 575 was the last clock i saw.  HOWEVER.  when i pick a clock and click SET CLOCK boom, artifacst all over the place.  wtf mates.  been doing this since 5.6 drivers.  i can take it from 519 to 521 and it artifacts.  wtf is up, why can it over clokc with the find max, but not the set clock function.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 24, 2005)

Have you tried letting it climb to say 560, then press abort, and let it run a scan?

-Dan


----------



## the (Sep 24, 2005)

yea what i ended up doing was seting it to scale up every second for a minute to get to my over clokcs.  only way it'll take a clokc atrifact free.  really wired.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya that is weird, so did you get it to what you want with no errors/artifacts?

-Dan


----------



## the (Sep 25, 2005)

negative, im only getting to 560 core (520 stock)  mem to 600 only pulling 6500 outta 3dmark 05.   this card i;ve bencehd over 7k begore, and that was with at 5700 stock score.  now with all the driver upgrade im pulling 6200 stock score, i was hoping to get 7500.  it hurts my feelings


----------



## Anarion (Sep 25, 2005)

i say ; new vers of atitool r bugy !


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats why they are called beta's.

-Dan


----------



## Zoors (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "the" dictionary*

Due to the's problems in teh overclocking sphere, he also suffers from the same sort of problem in the posting sphere, but here it is populary known as the concept of "*overclicking*"    

i;ve = I have
almsot = almost
thruohg = through
muhc = much
bencehd = benchmarked
ahsnt = has not
pused = pushed
hte = the
overclokcing = overclocking
form = from
clokc = clock


No hard feelings, man.
Just did have som tmie to kill.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Lol...ya he did make a bunch of spelling mistakes lol. But I am use to that, I have a firend, and omg, you need a teachers degree to read some of the things he types. No hard feelings either "friend" 

-Dan


----------



## the (Sep 26, 2005)

yea i never spell right.  wich is really weird becashe whenever i see poeple say, "other then that"  or  " my computer performs better then your computer"  it pisses me off.  its like the word "than" was never conceived.  lol i know i know i have no right to sit here and say that wiht my typing ALL DO FORIGVE,  

anyhoo,  i havent used any of the beta's only stable releases.  think i shoudl go back ot a .21 or .22 and give that a shot?  although i ahve had this card almost a year.  maybe it jsut time to bitehte bullet and drop 3 g's on a new rig.  tham x2' look nice, and i have a dula evap setup, i coudl tweak it a bit and freeze 2 cards   maybe once x1800 comes out i'll start buying off the value menu so i can afford suc ha thing.


----------



## Bobgimley (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had a similar issue as the OP. If I Find Max Core or Mem, I got my BBA X800pro (Catalyst 5.9) up to 588(VPU)/565(Mem) w/ no artifacts for over an hour. But if I set clock at those rates it immediately artifacts. Which do I believe? Temps are same on either (around 65 Celsius VPU). I played BF2 demo with no apparent issues at those speeds.  Any assistance or ideas would be very appreciated


----------

